# Dairy free/Soy Free frosting recipe?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I am searching for recipes and not coming up with anything. I'm making cupcakes for DS's birthday next week and need dairy free, soy free and nut free frosting. Any ideas?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

This is my icing recipe. I'm pretty sure you could use rice milk and get similar results ?? Is cocoa dairy free? Now I'm just showing my ignorance ...

Bring to a rolling boil and cook for 1 minute more:
2 cups sugar
½ cup cocoa
½ cup milk (we use plain soy milk with no problems)
½ cup margarine or butter
Cool. Add 1 teaspoon vanilla and beat until smooth.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Cocoa is dairy free. I could use rice milk, maybe coconut milk?

What could I use for the fat? Is there a soy free shortening? Would coconut oil work?

I'm used to doing dairy free, it is the soy free that I'm new to. Hoping some soy-free mamas can guide me.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

again, my ignorance, but I thought most shortening was vegetable based ... I know there is soy-based shortening, but I normally just use soy-margarine, so I don't know









ETA: I just googled it. crisco has soybean oil.

ETA: http://surefoodsliving.com/2009/03/d...utter-is-here/


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I totally forgot about that stuff. Yay! Thanks!!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Palm shortening (spectrum), confectioners sugar, vanilla, rice milk. Coconut oil will run too much, I think. I've used coconut milk yogurt before though and it turned out tasting like cream cheese frosting.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I've done the spectrum, confection sugar, and fruit juice. It made a great frosting that held it's shape well, and the kids love it.


----------



## Zenzero (Feb 10, 2009)

I've made this before and it was really good!


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I have it--good stuff!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is one of my favorites, using coconut milk:

3 Tbsp grated coconut
1.5 cups vegan chocolate chips (or carob, whatever)
3 Tbsp coconut milk
1/4 tsp coconut extract (if you have it. or just use vanilla extract)

Toast the coconut 1-3 min until golden. In a double boiler or heavy pan, combine chocolate chips w/ coconut milk and extract, melt and whisk until smooth. Top w/ toasted coconut.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I was just making pudding, which you might be able to tweak and use as "frosting" if chilled: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Dairy-F...ng/Detail.aspx

I absolutely love this recipe, by the way. I mix the cornstarch & water in the saucepan and use a whisk for step 2.


----------



## juniper79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Earth Balance makes a soy free vegan spread. I made frosting for my son's birthday party this weekend that needs to be safe for vegans and children with allergies. I just used a standard buttercream recipe and subbed earth balance and coconut milk (you could use rice milk) for the ingredients in the recipe.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I have made icing with palm shortening and it works great! Using powdered sugar, vanilla, and a dash of milk. You could use any milk sub though to keep it dairy free







. It is an easy recipe I found in my old edition of Joy of Cooking.

I cream the shortening with sugar then add milk + a spash of vanilla and blend until it's smooth. Tastes just like normal store bought white icing.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have made this one for my DD's cakes. It is kind of like marshmallow topping. I am pretty sure you could sub honey or brown rice syrup for the corn syrup, but I've still never tried it since I've only made the recipe on the day of the parties and didn't want to take any chances!

http://www.wilton.com/recipe/Fluffy-Boiled-Icing-1


----------

